# Pas de clavier/souris à l'installation de Win7 PRO



## mir7660rim (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

D'abords je m'excuse si j'ai loupé un sujet similaire au mien mais j'en ai regardé plein et aucun ne correspond exactement à mon soucis.

J'ai créer une clé bootable pour installer en dualboot un windows 7 Pro sur mon mac fin 2013 que j'ai remis sur la version d'origine c'est à dire Mavericks.

Outre le soucis avec le fichier applessd.sys que j'ai résolu, la je me retrouve confronté au problème de clavier souris qui ne fonctionnent as du coup je ne peux pas poursuivre l'installation. J'ai une souris et un clavier sans fil mac et j'ai aussi branché un clavier et une souris en USB.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Romain


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2018)

mir7660rim a dit:


> J'ai créer une clé bootable pour installer en dualboot un windows 7 Pro sur mon mac fin 2013 que j'ai remis sur la version d'origine c'est à dire Mavericks.


Je crois bien que ton modèle de Mac de 2013 n'installera qu'une version de Windows 10. Que propose Assistant Boot Camp lorsque tu tentes une installation ?


----------



## mir7660rim (14 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois bien que ton modèle de Mac de 2013 n'installera qu'une version de Windows 10. Que propose Assistant Boot Camp lorsque tu tentes une installation ?



Il me propose windows7 et la clé je l'ai faites par bootcamp. J'avais vérifier avant et mon modèle d'Imac est normalement compatible windows 7. D'ailleurs l'installation s'est bien passée et j'avais bien la souris a ce moment là.


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2018)

mir7660rim a dit:


> D'ailleurs l'installation s'est bien passée et j'avais bien la souris a ce moment là.


Est-ce que tu as lancé le fichier Setup.exe qui est un fichier exécutable depuis Windows qui installera les pilotes nécessaires ? Ne pas oublier de faire tout de suite après les mises à jour en lançant Windows Update depuis le Panneau de configuration.

Sinon, connecte un clavier et une souris USB et redémarre _(de force si nécessaire)_ pour avoir la main sous Windows, il n'y aura pas d'autre solution si le Bluetooth n'est pas reconnu avant de tenter de résoudre ce problème.


----------



## mir7660rim (15 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as lancé le fichier Setup.exe qui est un fichier exécutable depuis Windows qui installera les pilotes nécessaires ? Ne pas oublier de faire tout de suite après les mises à jour en lançant Windows Update depuis le Panneau de configuration.
> 
> Sinon, connecte un clavier et une souris USB et redémarre _(de force si nécessaire)_ pour avoir la main sous Windows, il n'y aura pas d'autre solution si le Bluetooth n'est pas reconnu avant de tenter de résoudre ce problème.




Ce n'était pas au niveau du bureau mais au premier démarrage au niveau de la configuration de Windows que je n'avais ni clavier ni souris donc impossible de mettre un nom de session, la clé Windows etc...

Mais j'ai résolu le problème, j'avais pris dans un premier temps les outils les plus récents de bootcamp. J'ai été télécharger ceux pour le modèle de mon Imac et cela à fonctionné.

Merci pour ton aide .


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2018)

mir7660rim a dit:


> Mais j'ai résolu le problème, j'avais pris dans un premier temps les outils les plus récents de bootcamp. J'ai été télécharger ceux pour le modèle de mon Imac et cela à fonctionné


Il faut toujours utiliser la version d'Assistant Boot Camp qui est installé avec sa version en cours de macOS, car les pilotes qui seront téléchargés seront en correspondance des matériels de la carte mère d'un Mac.


----------

